# Plant pics



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

The first one is milkweed. The second is a DYC. (****-yellow-composite)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/****ed_yellow_composite

I don't know my western plants well, so maybe someone else knows the latter.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the chuckle, Walliebee. I put this thread on the Bee Forum, and the DYC hasn't been identified there, either. WIth it so prolific, I was sure it would be common (to everyone but me) knowledge.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I think I taxed it out. 

Curly Gumweed (Grindelia squarrosa)


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Gumweed it is. 
Walliebee, what identification guide did you use?


----------

